# Dog & Butterfly - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Heart Classic - this video covers how i play this great acoustic tune.....thanks for watching!


guitar - Collings 01A


[video=youtube;lf6TTmB7wL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf6TTmB7wL8[/video]


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Another great tutorial! Love that guitar........


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Lovely sounding Collings, great job on the tutorial as well.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for giving your time to check this out....greatly appreciated!

dale


----------

